# floor and walls



## kadaj (Jun 7, 2009)

hi! im rebuilding my hedgehog cage so he can be more confortable... and i use wood for the floor and put liners on top... but the wood absorbs part of the pee and poop and smells... what other floors and walls you can recommend me using easier to cut and use and where to buy?

thanks!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You can use Coroplast (Corrugated Plastic), you can get them in 4' x 8' sheets and cut to line it. They have those fiberglass sheets at hardwares stores that are used on shower walls that could be cut down, you could also pick up one of those clear lighting panels they use in drop ceilings and turn the textured side down. The only other thing I could think of is if you used contact paper on the floor and extended it a little ways up the wall.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Another thing you can use is:

1) Peel-and-Stick Tiles

2) Plastic Chair Mat:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Cleartex-Adva ... gMethod=rr

3) Clear Runner: 
http://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/index ... R-I2565272

4) Carpet Protector: http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/stor ... PartNumber

5) Clear Vinyl: http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/stor ... PartNumber


----------



## mikachewie (May 20, 2011)

Not for the walls, but I use plexiglass which is fairly inexpensive. Lowe's will cut it for free if you give them the measurements, which is probably the only I reason go to Lowe's since Home Depot has delicious chicago style hot dogs. I've had so many different ones, and they are the best, to which I say 'wtf'. (ramble)

You can also use melamine. There are melamine boards that you can put over your wood (if this is an EXISTING structure, if it's not, then you can just make the cage out of melamine) and melamine tape to cover the exposed side. Melamine is heat resistant & waterproof (if you silicon the sides where they meet) and makes it easy to wipe up messes. =)


----------

